# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  تكريم ماريا - حجاب هيفا

## Paradise

هيفاء وهبي ترتدي الحجاب وتصلي بالحسين 
 
يبدو ان المشاكل والاتهامات لن تفارق المطربة اللبنانية هيفاء وهبي ومن المتوقع ان يتكرر معها ما حدث مع المطربة "انغام" عندما قوبلت بهجوم شديد لقيامها بتصوير كليب (كل ما قرب) بالقرب من مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار في منطقة الجمالية ولكن الامر يختلف مع هيفاء وهبي التي وجه اليها عدد من النقاد انتقادات لاذعة لها وللقائمين علي فيلم " دكان شحاتة " حيث اتهموهم باستغلال الاماكن الدينية في اأعقاب دخول هيفاء وهبي لمسجد الحسين ومعها عدد من أبطال الفيلم حيث قام المخرج خالد يوسف بتصوير عدد من المشاهد منها مشهد تظهر فيه هيفاء مرتدية الحجاب وتصلي .. 

المصلون أصابتهم الدهشة العارمة والتفوا حول طاقم تصوير الفيلم الذى حصل على التصاريح الأمنية اللازمة لتصوير أحد مشاهده فى المسجد .. وهو الامر الذي من المتوقع ان يثير ردود فعل عنيفة حيث طالب البعض بعدم استخدام المساجد والاماكن الدينية في الاعمال الدرامية لقدسيتها ومكانتها الخاصة ، الجدير بالذكر ان فيلم دكان شحاتة أثار ضجة هائلة منذ بدء تصويره بسبب التجمعات الحاشدة للمواطنين في أماكن التصوير لدرجة دفعت مخرج الفيلم الا الاستعانة بالشرطة لتفريق المحتشدين. 

الجيش اللبناني يكرم ماريا  
 
حصلت النجمة اللبنانية ماريا على درع تهنئة وشكر من قبل قيادة القوات الجوية في الجيش اللبناني، وذلك أثناء الحفلة التي أحيتها بمناسبة العيد السنوي للقوات الجوية. 

أقيمت الحفلة نهار الجمعة الماضيه في نادي الضباط في منطقة جونية بلبنان، وكعادة الفنانة ماريا كانت الحفلة مليئة بالأجواء الممتعة حيث قامت بغناء مجموعه كبيره من أغانيها القديم منها والجديد، بالإضافة إلى الجو الذي أضفته ماريا بأسلوبها المرح. 
وفي نهاية الحفل شكرت ماريا قيادة القوات الجوية على الدرع الذي إستلمته معتبرة أنه فخر كبير لها، كما شكرتهم على الجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلونها لحماية لبنان.

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله بعين...

----------


## محمد العزام

الله اكبر على ما يحصل 
لهدرجة وصلت الامور حتى بالمساجد 
والله عيب على هيك امة ما بكفينا ما بكفينا بالاماكن العامة لحتى توصل للمساجد 

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياحسرتي عالعرب

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_الله بعين..._





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_الله اكبر على ما يحصل 
لهدرجة وصلت الامور حتى بالمساجد 
والله عيب على هيك امة ما بكفينا ما بكفينا بالاماكن العامة لحتى توصل للمساجد 

شكرا
_


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياحسرتي عالعرب_


إن شاء الله بتهون

مشكورين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا عمي وشو بدك بطولة السيرة وهيها فاتت مسجد ....وشهر زمان بتلبس ملابس الاحرام تبعت الرجال وبتروح تعمل فيديو كليب عند الكعبة  بس بلبس الرجال.....والناس اللي بطوف بتترك الكعبة والطوفان وبتصير تلف وراها.... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والله لو حد غير هيفا دخل بنقول فيها وما فيها او لو الفيلم هادف فمثلا يدخلوا يصوروا...عادل امام بفلم حسن ومرقص منعوه يدخل المسجد وهيفاء وهبي بتدخل ...ليش؟؟؟؟ ... لانهم بعتبروها من فئة المؤلفة قلوبهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وحدة (تووووووت)زي هيفاء بطلعلها ونص بهالزمن ...وبووووووووووووووس الواو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

__
_بتعرفوا انه هيفاء اخوها شهيد ... بجوز يشفعلها وتفوت الجنة_

----------


## sara

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_هيفاء وهبي ترتدي الحجاب وتصلي بالحسين

 
يبدو ان المشاكل والاتهامات لن تفارق المطربة اللبنانية هيفاء وهبي ومن المتوقع ان يتكرر معها ما حدث مع المطربة "انغام" عندما قوبلت بهجوم شديد لقيامها بتصوير كليب (كل ما قرب) بالقرب من مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار في منطقة الجمالية ولكن الامر يختلف مع هيفاء وهبي التي وجه اليها عدد من النقاد انتقادات لاذعة لها وللقائمين علي فيلم " دكان شحاتة " حيث اتهموهم باستغلال الاماكن الدينية في اأعقاب دخول هيفاء وهبي لمسجد الحسين ومعها عدد من أبطال الفيلم حيث قام المخرج خالد يوسف بتصوير عدد من المشاهد منها مشهد تظهر فيه هيفاء مرتدية الحجاب وتصلي .. 

المصلون أصابتهم الدهشة العارمة والتفوا حول طاقم تصوير الفيلم الذى حصل على التصاريح الأمنية اللازمة لتصوير أحد مشاهده فى المسجد .. وهو الامر الذي من المتوقع ان يثير ردود فعل عنيفة حيث طالب البعض بعدم استخدام المساجد والاماكن الدينية في الاعمال الدرامية لقدسيتها ومكانتها الخاصة ، الجدير بالذكر ان فيلم دكان شحاتة أثار ضجة هائلة منذ بدء تصويره بسبب التجمعات الحاشدة للمواطنين في أماكن التصوير لدرجة دفعت مخرج الفيلم الا الاستعانة بالشرطة لتفريق المحتشدين. 

الجيش اللبناني يكرم ماريا  
 
حصلت النجمة اللبنانية ماريا على درع تهنئة وشكر من قبل قيادة القوات الجوية في الجيش اللبناني، وذلك أثناء الحفلة التي أحيتها بمناسبة العيد السنوي للقوات الجوية. 

أقيمت الحفلة نهار الجمعة الماضيه في نادي الضباط في منطقة جونية بلبنان، وكعادة الفنانة ماريا كانت الحفلة مليئة بالأجواء الممتعة حيث قامت بغناء مجموعه كبيره من أغانيها القديم منها والجديد، بالإضافة إلى الجو الذي أضفته ماريا بأسلوبها المرح. 
وفي نهاية الحفل شكرت ماريا قيادة القوات الجوية على الدرع الذي إستلمته معتبرة أنه فخر كبير لها، كما شكرتهم على الجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلونها لحماية لبنان._


 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_

يا عمي وشو بدك بطولة السيرة وهيها فاتت مسجد ....وشهر زمان بتلبس ملابس الاحرام تبعت الرجال وبتروح تعمل فيديو كليب عند الكعبة بس بلبس الرجال.....والناس اللي بطوف بتترك الكعبة والطوفان وبتصير تلف وراها....

والله لو حد غير هيفا دخل بنقول فيها وما فيها او لو الفيلم هادف فمثلا يدخلوا يصوروا...عادل امام بفلم حسن ومرقص منعوه يدخل المسجد وهيفاء وهبي بتدخل ...ليش؟؟؟؟ ... لانهم بعتبروها من فئة المؤلفة قلوبهم

وحدة (تووووووت)زي هيفاء بطلعلها ونص بهالزمن ...وبووووووووووووووس الواو
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_

بتعرفوا انه هيفاء اخوها شهيد ... بجوز يشفعلها وتفوت الجنة_ 



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انداري

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_

يا عمي وشو بدك بطولة السيرة وهيها فاتت مسجد ....وشهر زمان بتلبس ملابس الاحرام تبعت الرجال وبتروح تعمل فيديو كليب عند الكعبة بس بلبس الرجال.....والناس اللي بطوف بتترك الكعبة والطوفان وبتصير تلف وراها....

والله لو حد غير هيفا دخل بنقول فيها وما فيها او لو الفيلم هادف فمثلا يدخلوا يصوروا...عادل امام بفلم حسن ومرقص منعوه يدخل المسجد وهيفاء وهبي بتدخل ...ليش؟؟؟؟ ... لانهم بعتبروها من فئة المؤلفة قلوبهم

وحدة (تووووووت)زي هيفاء بطلعلها ونص بهالزمن ...وبووووووووووووووس الواو
_


 سوالفك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة GHASSAN  
_

بتعرفوا انه هيفاء اخوها شهيد ... بجوز يشفعلها وتفوت الجنة_ 




بجوز  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

شكرا
 سارة
 ومها
 وخالد

----------


## Sad Story

الدنيا آخر وقت ....... 

شكرا براديس

----------


## Paradise

شكرا ساد ستوري

----------

